# Umbau auf 1x10. Welche(s) Schaltwerk(länge)



## rboncube (6. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
möchte das 24 Zoll Bike meines Sohnes von 3x9 auf 1x10 umbauen. Verbaut wird eine umgebaute XT Kurbel mit 28 Zähnen und eine 11-42 Kassette. Würde gerne ein SRAM Schaltwerk mit Drehgriff verwenden (GX oder X9). Welches würdet ihr empfehlen und welche Käfiglänge brauche ich. Alternativ wäre auch ein XT Schaltwerk möglich, weiß aber nicht ob ein siebenjähriger mit den Triggern klar kommt.

Gruß René


----------



## Ahija (6. Juli 2017)

1x10 und 11-42, da wirst du definitiv viel basteln (habe ich gerade hinter mir) oder du kaufst ein 11x Schaltwerk.

Was ich mit basteln meine: Innenlager Spacer wechselt die Seite, Kettenblatt braucht längere Schrauben und wird mit Unterlegscheiben weiter Richtung Tretlagermitte gerückt. Alles nicht schön, aber günstiger als ein neues Schaltwerk kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rboncube (7. Juli 2017)

11 Fach geht nicht. Passt nicht auf den 9fach Freilauf der Novatecnabe. Neues Schaltwerk kauf ich eh, da das Alte von meinem Kleinen etwas in Mitleidenschaft gezogen würde Es geht mir darum, was ich in dem Fall für eine Ausführung brauche. Kurz, lang oder mittel?


----------



## casir (7. Juli 2017)

Bei 24 Zoll Laufrädern reicht bei 28z vorne definitiv eine 11-36er Kassette. 

42Z wirst Du nicht brauchen... Da kannst Du dann das kurze bzw mittlere Schaltwerk verwenden...


----------



## rboncube (7. Juli 2017)

Danke. Das hilft mir dann doch weiter. Kurzer Käfig und 36 Zähne Kassette hab ich Zuhause. Hab nur bedenken das die Übersetzung bergauf zu stramm ist.


----------



## casir (7. Juli 2017)

rboncube schrieb:


> Danke. Das hilft mir dann doch weiter. Kurzer Käfig und 36 Zähne Kassette hab ich Zuhause. Hab nur bedenken das die Übersetzung bergauf zu stramm ist.



Nein...da brauchst Du keine Sorge haben! Mein Sohn fährt genau die Kombi auf seinem 24" Rad und kommt theoretisch überall hoch, hat aber oft keine Lust ;-)


----------



## bernd e (7. Juli 2017)

Ich bin Sram X.9 Medium mit 1x10 11-42 gefahren. 
Wenn du auf 11-fach gehen willst, bietet sich Sunrace an. Ich habe jetzt 11-46 11-fach am Rad und geht mit einem 11-fach GX (nicht das 2x!!! nehmen) ohne Probleme. Schön große Bandbreite und die Sunrace ist bezahlbar und haltbar.
Hab das zwar am Erwachsenen-Bike, sollte aber auch am Kinder 24er gehen.
Falls du auf 10-fach mit 11-42 Umrüsten willst, ich habe noch ein gebrauchtes 42er + 16er für die Umrüstung. Und wenn du noch dazu ein ovales 32er willst (deckt 34-30z ab, je nach Kurbelstellung), hätte ich auch noch was über ... siehe mein Bikemarkt.


----------



## Linipupini (7. Juli 2017)

Hätte da:
SLX Schaltwerk fast neu 10-fach
Sunrace 10-fach 11/40 Kassette, schwarz, neu
Schaltgriff ebenfalls, sowie ein 32er Narow Wide Blatt, LK 104
Bei Interesse PN
Gruss Meikel


----------



## MrHyde (10. Juli 2017)

rboncube schrieb:


> weiß aber nicht ob ein siebenjähriger mit den Triggern klar kommt.


Meine Erfahrung beim Umstieg von Drehgriff auf XT Trigger: wenn man die Züge gut schmiert und Knicke vermeidet, also auf Leichtgängigkeit achtet, dann klappt es sogar viel besser mit dem Trigger. Mein Sechsjähriger schaltet deutlich mehr.


----------



## reijada (10. Juli 2017)

28/36 fährt meine Tochter auch auf dem 24er. 
Klappt gut. 
Sie fährt aber 1x9 Sram Gripshift X0 mit X0 mittlerer Käfig und einem Absolut Black Kettenblatt.


----------



## rboncube (10. Juli 2017)

reijada schrieb:


> 28/36 fährt meine Tochter auch auf dem 24er.
> Klappt gut.
> Sie fährt aber 1x9 Sram Gripshift X0 mit X0 mittlerer Käfig und einem Absolut Black Kettenblatt.



Welche Kurbel und welche Kassette hast du drauf. Mit Kettenführung

Gruß Rene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rboncube (10. Juli 2017)

MrHyde schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung beim Umstieg von Drehgriff auf XT Trigger: wenn man die Züge gut schmiert und Knicke vermeidet, also auf Leichtgängigkeit achtet, dann klappt es sogar viel besser mit dem Trigger. Mein Sechsjähriger schaltet deutlich mehr.



Wäre einen Versuch wert
Gruß Rene


----------



## ChrissiF (10. Juli 2017)

rboncube schrieb:


> Wäre einen Versuch wert
> Gruß Rene


Unsere gerade 7 Jährige fährt problemlos mit Triggern. Sie ist ein ziemlich zartes Persönchen und hat keine Probleme die GX Trigger zu bedienen. 
Selbst unser Kleiner, mit gerade 5  schaltet mit Triggern rauf und runter. Bei ihm ist es eine einfache Altus Schaltung. Auch da, keinerlei Probleme. 
Drehgriffe wären bei uns keine Option gewesen. Ich kenne nur sehr schwergängige und das Verrutschen der Hände beim Schalten gefällt mir auch nicht.


----------



## reijada (11. Juli 2017)

rboncube schrieb:


> Welche Kurbel und welche Kassette hast du drauf. Mit Kettenführung
> 
> Gruß Rene



Hallo,

Es ist eine Federleicht Kurbel und eine Sram PG 980 verbaut.


----------



## w10Tester (30. Juli 2017)

Habe ähnliche Frage wie der Threadersteller. Verbaute Komponenten: 
Nabe: Shimano TX800 schwarz 28 Loch
Kurbel: Alu, Kurbelarmlänge 140mm, schwarz, Kettenblatt 32Z Stahl
Schaltwerk: Shimano Acera RD-M360
Kette: KMC
Kassette: Shimano CS-HG3 8-fach 11-32Zähne 
Gripshift: unbekannt

1. Möchte weg von Gripshift. 
Welchen Shifter kann ich für diese 1x8 Schaltung verwenden? Würde auch ein 10Fach Shifter funktionieren? Da ich später eventuell auf 1x10 umbauen möchte.

2.Umbau auf 1x10 
Ist die Nabe: Shimano TX800 für 10er Kassette geeignet?


----------

